# Brauche ein Homesystem



## Hochmuetz (16. November 2010)

Hallo Freunde, ich habe mir in den letzten tagen ein tollen Fernseher gekauft ein Panasonic TX-P 46 U20 E, dazu eine X-Box360 Elite.
Nun ist mein gedanke ich kaufe mir noch ein Blue-Ray Player dazu ein 5.1 System und alles soll über son AV Reciver mit HD.

Nun hab ich keine Ahnung davon, könnt ihr mir villt. dabei helfen ?


lg


----------



## Lari (16. November 2010)

Ein ungefährer Preisrahmen wäre gut zu wissen.
Grob gepeilt, ohne BluRay-Player:
Um die 1000 Euro: www.teufel.de
1500 Euro und aufwärts: www.nubert.de

Kannst dich ja schonmal umschauen.


----------



## Hochmuetz (16. November 2010)

ich habe da ehr an 500 euro gedacht, ich hab von Kabel Deutschland noch ein Reciver der soll dort auch mit angeschloßen werden... 

Dachte sonst das ich mir alles einzelnd kaufe, erstmal blue rail player und 5.1 system...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. November 2010)

Gutes 5.1 System und Bluray Player alles Zusammen 500€? von was Träumst du nachts?


----------



## Lari (16. November 2010)

500 Euro ist da echt mager, was aber nicht heisst, das man garnichts bekommt 
Player sollte so um die 100 Euro kosten, aber da möchte ich nichts empfehlen.

Von den Lausprechern her... in dem Preisrahmen... puh... ich würde dich an Amazon.de verweisen in deren Heimkinoecke. Dort findest du Rezensionen zu Lautsprechersystemen und kannst dich selbst entscheiden. Ich selbst besitze auch noch ein günstiges Set von LG, aber das wird in naher Zukunft gegen Teufel oder Harman Kardon ausgetauscht, wenns Geld etwas lockerer sitzt auch Nubert.

Nur erwarte nicht zuviel 

Hier eine Lösung inklusive Receiver von Teufel für 400 Euro: http://www.amazon.de...9936740&sr=1-89
Fehlt noch der BluRay-Player.

Whoops: Der ist ohne Receiver  Mit Receiver von Teufel 490Euro.


----------



## Hochmuetz (16. November 2010)

Ich will auch nichts spitzlielles, ich danke euch schonmal für eure tipps.

Was haltet ihr von son AV Reciver wollte das 5.1 system auch beim daddeln nutzen.


----------



## Turkod (17. November 2010)

Hochmuetz schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde, ich habe mir in den letzten tagen ein tollen Fernseher gekauft ein Panasonic TX-P 46 U20 E, dazu eine X-Box360 Elite.
> Nun ist mein gedanke ich kaufe mir noch ein Blue-Ray Player dazu ein 5.1 System und alles soll über son AV Reciver mit HD.
> 
> Nun hab ich keine Ahnung davon, könnt ihr mir villt. dabei helfen ?
> ...



X-Box 360 verkaufen und eine PS3 kaufen, dann haste Konsole und Bluray Player!


----------



## Knallfix (18. November 2010)

Xbox verkaufen und eine PS3 dafür holen wäre nen Plan 
Könnte man den Bluray Player schon mal streichen und wenn du dann noch 500&#8364; hast, gäbe es zB als 5.1 Set:
Infinity Primus HCS - 299&#8364;, ein Klassiker 

als AVR zb 
Onkyo TX-SR308 
http://www.areadvd.d..._tx_sr308.shtml
Pioneer VSX-420, eventuell der 520
http://www.areadvd.d...er_vsx520.shtml
Bei Comtech gerade im Angebot für 220.

Sollte Xbox verkaufen kein Thema sein  dann eventuell so:
Günstigere Lautsprecher Alternative wären
JBL SCS 178, 194&#8364;
Für das Geld wirklich gut, die Infinity sind aber besser.
http://www.idealo.de...duct/42052.html 
 im Amazon Marketplace, guter Anbieter

Blieben noch 100&#8364; für einen Bluray Player. 
Da gibts einen aktuellen Test:
http://www.testberic...010/234146.html

Günstiger wäre noch der neue LG BD550, externer Festplatten Anschluss und spielt auch .mkv

Edit sagt:
Pioneer Komplettset inkl wohl eher schwacher Boxen:
http://www.guenstige...3_s_hs_100.html
Das Packet steht auch bei uns hier auch im MediaMarkt, vielleicht kannst du dir Boxen bei dir mal anhören.


Und kein Teufel kaufen. 

Knall


----------



## Lari (18. November 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Und kein Teufel kaufen.
> 
> Knall



Wieso wenn man fragen darf?
Ich konnte bisher Live erleben Harman Kardon (irgendein Komplettset um die 1200 Euro, keine Ahnung welches genau, steht aber bei meinem Vater  ) und ein Teufel Concept S. Beide klangen für mich super (und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass besser fast immer geht  ).

Meine Erfahrungen mit JBL hingegen gehen eher ins negative, aber nicht im HomeCinema Bereich gehört.


----------



## Knallfix (20. November 2010)

Alleine schon wegen deren Preispolitik.
"Teufel, immer günstig da direkt vom Hersteller."
oh cool, kauf ich.
"Teufel supertoll Rabattaktion! Deine 1000 € Lautsprecher nun für nur 500€"


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Hab früher auch Teufel gehabt, doch in den letzten Jahren ist deren Kundenservice flöten gegangen. Nun bin ich ein Nubert-Kunde und sehr zufrieden (für Surround-Bereich). zum Thema: von Samsung hab ich ein 5.1 Komplett-System gesehen + gehört Samsung das ist im Preisrahmen und für den Preis einfach gut. Klar, richtig vernünftiger Klang kostet deutlich mehr...


----------

